# Long term investing with super



## stefan1 (12 December 2011)

Hi guys.Just got out of a bad investment scheme (financeadvisor=I lost he gained).Thinking buying 4 banks and bhp,for long term with supermoney.I'm new to t
his,and maybee put this post in the wrong forum.any input would be much help

Cheers Stefan


----------



## robusta (12 December 2011)

stefan1 said:


> Hi guys.Just got out of a bad investment scheme (financeadvisor=I lost he gained).Thinking buying 4 banks and bhp,for long term with supermoney.I'm new to t
> his,and maybee put this post in the wrong forum.any input would be much help
> 
> Cheers Stefan




No advice on this forum Stefan, but why not look at some of the Listed Investment Companies AFI, ARG, CAM and others may help you sleep better at night.


----------

